# how much do baby perculas eat?



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi there everybody,
I have two baby percula clown fish now awaiting their 12g home, currently residing in the vast ocean of the 40g. They are literally an inch or smaller. I was wondering how much do they eat and what do you feed the buggers? I am currently feeding them Omega One marine flakes and Spectra Thera + A for small fish. They bite the flakes on occassion and they always take the spectra into their mouth but usually just spit the pellets back out. Do you think they are snacking on the things in my tank all day and that's why they aren't really eating the fish food I am giving them? Any help would be appreciated, I want them to be healthy happy little clowns.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Try some live or frozen brine shrimp. They will eventually eat the thera A for small fish. Mine did.

Oh and congrads!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Bloodworms?

--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

tried the brine raptor and they really didn't even go after it. they are searching around the whole tank which is cool and the one is starting to hang out by the lta, so i am excited to say the least. i will just continue to feed them the way i am and hope they do well.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

some pics to enjoy:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks henry. they really have different personalities. the one is very adventurous and bold, always has its pectoral fin straight up and eats the most by far. the other is the follower and eats even less then the other and always has its pectoral fin down. they are quite a pair. i can't wait to see which one assumes which sex role.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I fed my baby black perc crushed flakes?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Jebus,
i feed this little ones omega one flakes but they don't seem to really like them. i guess they'll come around.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Genin said:


> Jebus,
> i feed this little ones omega one flakes but they don't seem to really like them. i guess they'll come around.
> [snapback]1069651[/snapback]​


Once i had to starve my oscer for two weeks to get him eating pellets.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Jeez, I've been gone too long.

Next thing you know Genin will be raising Percula.....

....DOH....Too Late!

Nice Fishes Genin. So you got into the Saltwater tank. Are you going to try a Anemone in there eventually?

Was looking in your member gallery for recent pics of the old Shogei.

Noticed some salty looking fishes in there. Followed the salty smell here to the Saltwater forum and.....voila....Genin has Saltwater fishes.

Looking good man.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Noble said:


> Jeez, I've been gone too long.
> 
> Next thing you know Genin will be raising Percula.....
> 
> ...


shogei was amazing!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

try live brine..usually new fish because of shock and new enviroment will not accept any dead items..the live brine swimming will attract them..


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

What do you mean "was" amazing?

Did the Shoge bite the dust?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

TormentT,
thank you for the kind words about the beast that has past.

Noble,
yep I am into SW now, lol. Unfortunately Shoge did pass away do to a freaking heater malfunction. I miss that badass fish.

Pack,
hey there. Thanks for the advice. I will try it, but they are doing decent with eating now. They just needed to settle in a bit.


----------

